

Chrome OS Zero VM Image Available - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/chrome-os-zero-vm-image-available/

======
mmastrac
Glad to see the community taking advantage of the open-source nature of
ChromiumOS, but it would be difficult for me to enter my Google credentials
into a system where this is the default login:

"Default username is facepunch, default password is facepunch."

(<http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/wiki/doku.php?id=faq>)

I'd like to see a build bootstrap script that downloads from the official
repository from a given revision, applies some easy-to-check patches and
builds using your own copy of gcc.

~~~
thwarted
_it would be difficult for me to enter my Google credentials into a system
where this is the default login:_

Why? Because official looking serious form entry is never phishing and is
never compromised?

One reason to have crappy defaults is so that people are encouraged to change
them (although, how often this works is evident from how many people use a
different profile/avatar pic other the default ugly one).

